# Decosol Microcell Sponge with ONR



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi
I ve been using the much touted B&Q grout sponge with ONR. It works well - the wash bucket is full of dirt which is lifted from the car. However when I move my hand across the sponge it feels a little rough whether wet or dry. 

I was wondering if the Decosol Microcell Car Wash Sponge may be a better option as the sponge side (forget the fabric side) is smooth to the touch.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

To me the cell structure seems very tight and as such the dirt particles have no real place to go other than to get sweep along at the bottom of the sponge. 

The apparent benefit of the Z sponge (or its cheaper equivalents) is that the cell structure is more natural and loose so the dirt can make its way into the sponge rather than get caught outside. 

That's why a sheepskin mitt or mf cloth is safer on your paint. The fibres in both allow the dirt to get pulled further away from the paint before they are dragged across the bodywork. The deeper the pile, the greater the surface area (that has contact with the paint, because sponges have a vast surface area but 99.9% of it gets no where near the paintwork) and therefore the better cleaning ability.


----------

